# 1985 Maxima Door is open sensor



## 85MaximaRust (Sep 19, 2005)

My 1985 Maxima reads that a door is open when one is not. The voice says "left door is open" and all the lights mounted on the inside of the doors are on. This is draining my battery. What can I do to get the cars computer to stop falsely reading the door is open?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

85MaximaRust said:


> My 1985 Maxima reads that a door is open when one is not. The voice says "left door is open" and all the lights mounted on the inside of the doors are on. This is draining my battery. What can I do to get the cars computer to stop falsely reading the door is open?


First, close the problem door. Right where the door switch is located, push in on that outside part of the door to see if the inside light goes out. If they do, just apply some thin foam or tape where the switch contacts the door on the inside and that should take care of your problem.


----------



## 85MaximaRust (Sep 19, 2005)

metro273 said:


> First, close the problem door. Right where the door switch is located, push in on that outside part of the door to see if the inside light goes out. If they do, just apply some thin foam or tape where the switch contacts the door on the inside and that should take care of your problem.


I had to look for the switch (hidden under the curve of the door frame). When pushed on the button the whole base moved. Rust has eaten it's way around the switch so when the door closed the whole base pushed in and the button never moved. I will have to fill around the base so it doesn't move when I shut the door.


----------

